# Bonded ringneck doves looking for forever home



## feathers111 (Jun 30, 2009)

We are fostering two bonded ringneck doves, Puck and Peaseblossom, who need a forever home. Sadly, they were surrendered to Animal Control, and that's where we came into the picture as foster parents. Puck's feathers are scruffy, possibly due to malnutrition, but he's otherwise lively, as is Peaseblossom. The two are quite sweet, cooing and laughing, and very curious about their world. They love preening one another, sitting in sunshine, and gazing into their mirror. They would make a perfect pair for someone who appreciates these amazing little doves. 
I'll try to attach photos here, as well as a link to Craigslist, where you may find more adoption details. 
Thank you.

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/pet/2746637773.html

The photos didn't post, but there are photos via the above Craigslist link.


----------



## KrysKritters (Dec 15, 2011)

Awe if I was closer I would take them in... they are very pretty. Did they ever find loving homes?


----------



## feathers111 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi KrysKritters--
They are pretty, aren't they? And they're very observant and curious about goings-on around their cage.
No responses so far, but they keep on cooing, and laughing, and loving, and waiting...


----------

